# debugging double fault



## bv_arvind (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi,

I am making freebsd run on xen as domU. I am having the following issue:

1) I see a fatal double fault happening.
2) I have set up all the dumpdev configuration correctly, yet the system does not dump on panic.
3) I built a debug kernel to get a traceback. However since its a kernel page fault, the trace backs are not relevant.

I guess to proceed further I would have to have the dump file. Here is the relevant configuration information 

sysctl -a | grep core
kern.corefile: /var/crash/%N.%P.core
kern.nodump_coredump: 0
kern.coredump: 1
kern.sugid_coredump: 0
kern.cpu_cores: 0

o/p from /etc/rc.conf:
dumpdev="/dev/ad0s1b"

AN# cat /etc/fstab
# Device                Mountpoint      FStype  Options         Dump    Pass#
/dev/ad0s1b             none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/ad0s1a             /boot           ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad0s1e             /               ufs     rw              1       1

Can some one help me get the dump core part work correctly.
Thanks


----------

